# Philadelphia Cream Cheese Ad



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I was watching TV last night and I saw an ad for the aforementioned Philadelphia Cream Cheese, and here's what I saw: since the whole commercial always takes place in Heaven, everything is usually white. The angel's clothes are white, they're on a cloud, etc. I also noticed, that one of the angels was on an IMAC! I felt proud that an iMac would be associated with heaven.

Just felt the need to post that.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

you think people are kidding when they say Jobs and Wozniak are Demi-Gods? theres you proof


----------

